# HARC Round 5 at The River Track 5/21



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Who's ready for a little racing, a little fishing, and hopefully no trailer BBQ's this weekend at the river?!

I'm there!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I could make it, especially since I got my new Serpent truggy!

We are throwing a birthday party for my son that Saturday..


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Birthday [email protected] the river. ..lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Weekend looks to be really nice guys.............gonna be a fun race day!!!

Jason, new serpent truggy? Any word on their new E-buggy?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will have a Rc Monster electric conversion in about 3 days..

I hear in the next 6 weeks we should get the word on the electric buggy.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Jason

Sick body


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay Guys,
I have tons of fish. Would love to have a FISH FRY at the river for the HARC race. I'll bring the fish, if anybody wants to fry. I know Ken or Darren will probaly not let me near a fryer at the river.LOL 
Will have trout,redfish, and flounder. I can bring some meat also. I know I have some boudan,backstrap, etc...
Do we have any good fryers around? The more spice the better...

By the way, anybody have a fryer? I threw mind away after Corpus...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Where is ******* when you need him......that dude can fry up some fish!!!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Where is ******* when you need him......that dude can fry up some fish!!!


+1


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

hey jason, when me and tanner were in louisiana, a couple guys had the new serpant truggy and they looked good. how do u like urs?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got 2 new (bigger) fire extinguishers installed in the trailer im ready for Jenke. lol. I just talked to *******. He is planning to come.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Come on *******. I remember that was the BEST fish...


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Where is ******* when you need him......that dude can fry up some fish!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Its been too long! Im really looking fwd to the River!

Who is gonna show friday night?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm there. ******* maybe Friday.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

bcrase95 said:


> hey jason, when me and tanner were in louisiana, a couple guys had the new serpant truggy and they looked good. how do u like urs?


It's awesome, drives just like my buggy.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody have a fryer?
I will bring fish,eggs,tony's seasoning,oil(cranola oil),corn flour just need a fryer.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I boiled tires in my fry pot. Probably want to use someone else's. Lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*well*



darrenwilliams said:


> I boiled tires in my fry pot. Probably want to use someone else's. Lol


were they good eatin.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I must have not done it right. They were a little chewy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I boiled tires once........what an f'in mistake!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

+1


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Yall bringin your A-game suckas?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I got my A Game ready. I was running pretty sweet out there last week. You don't have a chance. You are still going to be trying to do the quad every lap. lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Chuck,
I talked to ******* again. He is bringing his own seasonings for the fish, cooker and pot (to fry in). he is asking you to bring fish, 2 gallons of Peanut oil and a bottle of propane.

To all,
******* said he will fry anything you bring him. Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> Chuck,
> I talked to ******* again. He is bringing his own seasonings for the fish, cooker and pot (to fry in). he is asking you to bring fish, 2 gallons of Peanut oil and a bottle of propane.
> 
> To all,
> ******* said he will fry anything you bring him. Sounds like a challenge to me.


Deep fried Bow Tie----YUMM!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> I got my A Game ready. I was running pretty sweet out there last week. You don't have a chance. You are still going to be trying to do the quad every lap. lol


It will be hard to get the quad out of my system!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> To all,
> ******* said he will fry anything you bring him. Sounds like a challenge to me.


TWINKIES!!!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

River! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> TWINKIES!!!


I heard that was actually good but never tried it.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome,
I'll bring fish,oil,propane, and TWINKIES for dessert...
Never had one either.


darrenwilliams said:


> Chuck,
> I talked to ******* again. He is bringing his own seasonings for the fish, cooker and pot (to fry in). he is asking you to bring fish, 2 gallons of Peanut oil and a bottle of propane.
> 
> To all,
> ******* said he will fry anything you bring him. Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Skillet,
Congrats on the WIN last week at the STATE SERIES...:doowapsta
Even a blind squirrel can find a acorn every once in a while. 
I'm goin to get ya suckka... Then some MONKEY:ac550:


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm ready for a little racing
Racing some sportsman buggy and truggy action!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

im ready for some river also. cant wait. i havent been able to drive for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> im ready for some river also. cant wait. i havent been able to drive for a couple of weeks now.


Ya we have been missing you out there. We wanna see you do some 5s action over that quad for a triple flip. I think the record is double right?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya we have been missing you out there. We wanna see you do some 5s action over that quad for a triple flip. I think the record is double right?


The long triple on the left is Jason's 5s weakness. He just can't resist the temptation. lol


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes it is. lol gotta love it. lol.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> Awesome,
> I'll bring fish,oil,propane, and TWINKIES for dessert...
> Never had one either.


Hey Chuck - I'll pitch in a few bucks for the peanut oil.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sick of work and ready to race.........


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Hell, I am just sick of work.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

darrenwilliams said:


> I'm sick of work and ready to race.........


This week is driving me to drinkin....lets race!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

No worries Rusty my treat this weekend...
All I ask, JUST EAT ALOT!!!
Thanks though


Labrat99 said:


> Hey Chuck - I'll pitch in a few bucks for the peanut oil.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Any change to the track since last weeks Swagger?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Same layout. Better condition. About to go run another pack.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys have fun, make sure Chuck doesn't walk away from the fryer, see you at the next Harc.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Same here guys......y'all have fun! 

I'm headed to work and to a wedding today, while you guys are out having fun.......y'all should be ashamed


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

Can somebody please post on here if the race gets cancelled today.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Good racing! I apologize for acting crazy and yelling, I was frustrated and I know I'm supposed to let off the gas when flipped and I did but to Joe garett, I let off the gas way before you got to my car. I was trying to get your attention.... Don't come up to me saying I almost cut your finger off because I didn't and don't say that I almost killed the little girl because she was no where near my car.... She shouldn't even be on the track.... Sorry but my dad and a few other people saw that..... Once again I apologize.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

great race


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Fun day at the River. Darren was in rare form today, he kept cracking me up. Oh yeah, he was pretty funny when he was announcing too! :slimer: Thanks again for giving me a chance to drive your car, I liked the way it drove. I'm thinking seriously about pulling the trigger on a new chassis.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Definitely some good racing today. Especially the truggy main. A bunch of close racing in that one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's see some results!!!! I'm anxious to see how everyone did!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Let's see some results!!!! I'm anxious to see how everyone did!


This is from memory so if any are wrong I apologize in advance...

Expert buggy - MadDog
Expert e-buggy - Jake D.
Truggy - ???
Sportsman buggy - Ryan Mosely
Sportsman e-buggy - Joe Brown
4x4 SC - Jason Reavis

Not a huge turnout but lots of good racing as always at the river.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Results have been mailed out.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times....*

I had so much fun at the River. Great bunch of friends eatin fish and enjoying the best track around. See you next time....


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

darrenwilliams said:


> Results have been mailed out.


I haven't received the results. Can you please email me them to [email protected]


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

_1-8 Expert Buggy (A Main)_​
Mad Dog ​Nathan Vivares 
Grayson Whitt ​Justin Keller 
Skillett 
Chuck Janke II 

_1-8 Truggy (A Main)_​

Traig Clark 
Nathan Vivares 
Ty Mills 
Willy Mills 
Jason Reavis 
Bret Miller 
Ryan Fox Mosley 
Jason Wipf 
Vernon Petenbrink 
Chuck Janke II​
_SportsmanBuggy (A Main)_​


Todd Griffin 
Ryan Fox Mosley 
Mike Garrett 
Z-Man​
_4 X 4 Short Course (A Main)_​

Jason Reavis 
Rusty Purifoy 
Joe Brown 
Brendan Reavis 
Lance Clark 
Ross Reavis 
Tyler Lowman 
Richard Sartor 
Karl Johnson 
James Odermann ​
_1-8 Sports. E Buggy (A Main)_​

Joe Brown 
Rusty Purifoy 
Ty Mills 
Brendan Reavis 
Terry Taylor 
James Odermann 
Bret Miller ​


_1-8 Expert E Buggy (A Main) _​
Jake Dillenger 
Traig Clark 
Jason Wipf 
Willy Mills 
Nick Sartor 
Jason Reavis 
Deick Hutchinson 
Darren Williams 
Jerry Parker ​


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Definitely some good racing today. Especially the truggy main. A bunch of close racing in that one.


I can see the headline----Ty Mills beats his old man in 1/8 Truggy

Ty hasnt given me too much of a hard time.

We had a great time...Thanks!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Awesome*



wily said:


> I can see the headline----Ty Mills beats his old man in 1/8 Truggy
> 
> Ty hasnt given me too much of a hard time.
> 
> We had a great time...Thanks!


The teenagers keep me on my toes all day long, all year long...

Those truggies have some serious horsepower. I can still hear the sound. Reeehhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice job Justin K, skillet and chuck are hard to beat. keep it up man.

LOL Willy, I think your thumb was a handicap last weekend.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

For the first time in a LONG time I brought my camera and took some pictures. I'll try to post up a few tonight when I get home from work. And Darren, I did get a couple that you might find "avatar worthy".


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for letting me get in the booth and call a few races Darren. I had fun.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Any time. You did a great job and gave me a chance to figure the payouts and just relax for a few. 

Also a big thanks to Karl for calling my race.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Yep*



nik77356 said:


> Thanks for letting me get in the booth and call a few races Darren. I had fun.


It was really nice to hear your voice on the mic Nic. glad you could be there....


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Here's one Darren...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

The rarely seen truggy mating ritual...










One for Nik...










One I liked...


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Not sure who this one is but I like the flame job.










Truggies in flight...













































And one last one for Darren...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Great shots Rusty. I will be snagging that one for my avatar.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Merdith said:


> It was really nice to hear your voice on the mic Nic. glad you could be there....


+1 on Nik and Karl helping out. Thanks Guys! :bounce:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Fractured thumb.*

Hey Darren....got my thumb checked out and it is fractured. They put it in a splint, but that only lasted about an hour.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Awesome shot*



Labrat99 said:


> Here's one Darren...
> Sweeeet....


 Sweeet....


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

i love the photos Labrat, you gotta love the truggies going crazy over that triple,


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the new avatar Rusty.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

tsl0238 said:


> I haven't received the results. Can you please email me them to [email protected]


You have been added to the mailing list.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome pics Rusty! Gonna snag the one of my car for my avatar also. You got a higher res version of them by any chance?


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

wily said:


> Hey Darren....got my thumb checked out and it is fractured. They put it in a splint, but that only lasted about an hour.


I told you Sally..... at least the splint kept your finger out of you butt for an hour...... j/k had a great time after the race-thanks for hanging darren!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

RMOSLEY said:


> I told you Sally..... at least the splint kept your finger out of you butt for an hour...... j/k had a great time after the race-thanks for hanging darren!


Daaaamn!

+1 Darren...had a blast after the race saturday night.

Mosley...driving your truck after the race put some of the nitro gleam back in my eye....not bad for an electric guy huh? Thanks sir!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> Awesome pics Rusty! Gonna snag the one of my car for my avatar also. You got a higher res version of them by any chance?


I sure do Nik. The originals are roughly 3000x2000 pixels. PM me an e-mail address and I'll send you what I have.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

wily said:


> Hey Darren....got my thumb checked out and it is fractured. They put it in a splint, but that only lasted about an hour.


I was just looking at Rusty's pictures again and noticed your post. I can easily believe it was fractured. At least now you have a good excuse for letting Ty beat you. I wish I had an excuse.......

Hope it gets to feeling better.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

darrenwilliams said:


> I was just looking at Rusty's pictures again and noticed your post. I can easily believe it was fractured. At least now you have a good excuse for letting Ty beat you. I wish I had an excuse.......
> 
> Hope it gets to feeling better.


Dang! Sorry Willy. That's why I'm not a Dr.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Lady Dr....*



tarpon140 said:


> Dang! Sorry Willy. That's why I'm not a Dr.


You are more of a shade tree OBGYN....and that's a good thing.....:bounce:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Merdith said:


> a shade tree OBGYN


That's the funniest thing you've ever said Mad Dog!!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys&#8230;&#8230;.I usually try to get these done in a week, but the holiday weekend pushed me back a little.

Points are changing guys! We're approaching mid-way through the season and things are starting to take shape. If you're shooting for a trophy, then from now until the end of the year is the time to make your push!

Congrats to all the winners last round! See you guys in a few weeks at Mike's......last round at Mike's had nearly 120 entries, so I'd bet this one is gonna be big too! Don't miss it!!!


----------

